# dependent visa refusal urgent help



## shanti488 (Feb 17, 2015)

i was married in 2012 . was staying with my husband since then . my husband left for job in UK in dec 2014.

i was recently refused visa stating that _ i was married three years ago they need proofs of subsisting marriage _
marriage certificate , wedding photo , other outings photo, joint bank account , all travel tickets , joint insurance policy 
but call logs , watsap communication last 6 months , viber, skype facebook chats of last 6 months suffix
should i submit previous to this also ,... i dont have earlier than this 

should i make and affidavit declaring that our marriage is subsisting ? should he make one in uk ? we have joint affidavit dated April 2014 stating d subsisting marriage and address of stay 


regarding accommodation in UK 
is tenancy document mandatory ? 
i have bank statement of my spouse as proof of address 
it is mentioned as single accommodation in tenancy document so we are apprehensive of submitting it 
my spouse has applied for family accommodation he hasnt been allotted yet .. he has sent me letter from his sponsor confirming his application and also stating that his sponsor will maintain and accommodate me .. will this be enough ?


kindly help 
thanks


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Type out exactly what the refusal letter says.


----------



## shanti488 (Feb 17, 2015)

_shel said:


> Type out exactly what the refusal letter says.


'' you have applied for entry clearance to join your sponsor in united kingdom as teir 4 general dependent partner . i have considered your application under paragrah 319 c of the united kingdom immigration rules .

you applying to join your husband as his tier 2 ( general ) partner and paragraph 319c (d) and (e) state:
_the marriage or civil partnership or relation similar to marriage must be subsisting st the time the application is made. the applicant and the relevant point based system migrant must intend to live with the other as their spouse or civil partner , unmarried or samesex partner throughout the applicant stay in UK _

As evidenc of your marriage you have submitted a photocopy of marriage certificate dated 9/4/12 . i note your wedding took place on 5/4/12. whilst i acknowledge that your marriage took place . i m also required to be satisfied that your marriage is subsiting 

i acknowledge that your marriage may be a traditional matched marriage and it is usual for this type of marriages to occur in india but i must be satisfied that you intend to live with your sponsor as husband and wife once u r in UK . You have provided no evidence to show why you and sponsor were matched by your families , an explanation as to show why you both considerd the union to be good match and submitted no evidence of your relation together outside of your marriage or any evidence of communication 

If this is not traditionally matched marriage then i would expect to see evidence how you met the development of your relation and your life together since marriage . there is no wedding photographs or any evidence of contact you and your partner since he left india. you have provided no evidence of contact or that your sponsor has been maintaining you since your marriage . in absence of any evidence to demonstrate that your marriage is subsisting or that you intend to live together as your sponsors spouse throughout applicants stay in UK 

i consider that you have not provided any satisfactory basis upon which i might asses your circumstances or likelihood of your intention being to leave UK on completion of your proposed visit . i am not satisfied that you are genuinely seeking entry to UK for the period you intend to leave 

i am not satisfied on balance of probabilities that you meet all requirements o f para 319c (d) (e)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

In your reapplication, submit evidence of a subsisting relationship, as per examples given.


----------



## shanti488 (Feb 17, 2015)

regarding accommodation in UK 
is tenancy document mandatory ? 
i have bank statement of my spouse as proof of address 
it is mentioned as single accommodation in tenancy document so we are apprehensive of submitting it 
my spouse has applied for family accommodation he hasnt been allotted yet .. he has sent me letter from his sponsor confirming his application and also stating that his sponsor will maintain and accommodate me .. will this be enough ?


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

You need to provide everything they stated on your refusal letter. Then post a list of what you have. am sure posters can help you further on what's relevant and what isn't...


----------



## shanti488 (Feb 17, 2015)

documents list 
i have roughly prepared the list . wl this be enough ? pl help 
general 

1. applicaton form 
2. passport copy of spouse and visa 
3. cos copy of spouse 
4. offer letter of spouse 
5. tb certificate 
6. appeal letter from me and spouse to home officer
7. my birth certificate and xerox 
8. copy of spouse birth certificate 


Document to support my mantainence 
1. My 6 months bank statement 
2. spouse one month bank statement 
3. letter from spouse trust sponsoring my maintainence 
4. letter from spouse stating my maintainence 

My accomodation in UK and intend to stay 

1. spouses sponsors letter confirming sponsoring my accomdation and spouse s application for family accomodation 
2. spouse letter confirming sponsoring my accomodation and our intend to stay 
3. bank statement as address proof of present place of stay 
4. wats ap conversation showing intend to stay 
5. letter from me stating intend to stay 

Relationship 

1. marriage certificate 
2. marriage and engagement photo 
3. other outing photo 
4. tickets and facebook chats
5. call log snapshots from mobile 
6. skype calls snapshots from laptop 
7. viber calls snapshot from mobile 
8. watsapp chat last 6 months 
9. facebook chats from 2011 
10. email 
11. letter from both parents confirming arranged marriage and subsiting relation with spouse 
12. joint purchase of property in 2012
13. joint affidavit of marriage confirming susbsiting marriage and place of stay till april 2014 
14. single declaration affidavit from me confirming subsisting marriage ( going to do now )
15. family insurance policy 




Reason for not been able to accompany my spouse in dec 2014 

course completion in present institution to be completed on end of March2015 – letter from institution


----------



## shanti488 (Feb 17, 2015)

is documents i listed enough?.. please help !!


----------



## shanti488 (Feb 17, 2015)

pl tell me if i have to add on some more documents 
pl help


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Posted in error.


----------

